# A “TRUE” ( I still laugh about it) but funny story,



## FearingtonHouse (Oct 10, 2011)

hahahahahahahaaaaaa !!!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

OMG!!! What a set up of events for a catastrophe in the parking lot....


----------



## DesertSasquatch2011 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hahahaha!!! She got her trick. Great story.


----------



## wheussmann (Nov 10, 2010)

it is laughed about on my house everyyear I break out the first prop... kids say "Dad are you going to go to jail this year??" sheesh hard to catch a break when storing up on quality body parts....


----------



## not2scary (Sep 25, 2009)

This is hilarious! I bet the lady who reported it was bummed that it wasn't real. And I'm glad that the cop gave you a chance to explain. I bet he got a big kick out of it and he'll tell that story for years to come.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Too funny Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bognosh (Jun 16, 2012)

hahaha, I love it. Trying not to laugh too loud at 2 in the morning, but I can't help it. Thank you for sharing and for being misfortunate enough to drop everything. I love when things just go from bad to worse to hilarious.


----------



## Vader_the_White (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm surprised this doesn't happen more often to people.


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

That is awesome!! Ha ha ha!!!


----------



## shortnscary (Jul 21, 2011)

Hahahahha its really funny. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

love stories like these, so funny


----------

